# filled my tag 11/9



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I was deer hunting southern Tucs county Tue evening, I had heard 2 bucks fighting earlier in the afternoon but never saw them. It was about 430 and I could hear turkeys scratching and walking in the leaves but couldn't see any thing, as I turned a little further to my left I saw 4 gobblers just behind me drinking in a small creek, they started up my way and it got really thick and I could hear them but couldn't see them and then the first one cleared the brush at about 25 yards but it was too thick, then I could see a second and a third but still too thick,then the last one starts coming my way and stops at 27 yd in front of me I shot and he started flapping his wings and cart wheeling back the way he came out of sight, and one of the other gobblers starts to putt this goes on for about 15 seconds and then I hear a one of them gobble. I stayed in my stand till almost dark waiting on a deer but didn't see any. I got down to look for him and he was laying about 30 yards away from where I had shot, and there were feathers every where from the other gobblers spurring him. He had a 10 1/2'' beard and 1 5/16 spurs, one of my better birds


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job fireline, I had a few turkeys come close the other day. I believe if I had a crossbow Ida got a shot at one. They caught me pullin the compound back and scooted. Got till the 28, might still stick one.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice! Thats a great bonus when you are deer hunting.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome story...Congrats!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have been trying to get a turkey as well as a deer. I filled my buck tag yesterday so I'm gonna try and fill my turkey tag before they go out on the 28th.


----------

